# duo temp pro has arrived



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

DTP has arrived and first impressons are its rather good, feel like the right choice was made, build quality is spot on. The smart grinder will arrive later as its out of stock, so when that arrives and I get some decent beans we can really see what this coffee maker can do.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Enjoy, only got mine a couple of weeks ago and still getting to grips with it all







For the price point I think they are great buys


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I've got the same combo. Looking forward to hearing how you get on with them too


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

How frustrating the sage smart grinder is now not available until June, this is too long to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

muffs said:


> How frustrating the sage smart grinder is now not available until June, this is too long to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crikey, can't you get it refunded and buy it yourself separate for a similar price?


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

think its out of stock with supplier, guess the krups will have to keep us going.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would be tempted to get a mignon and some scales for an extra £100 outlay - Ive not used the sage but a lot upgrade the grinder at some point as their next step.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-silver.html


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I would be tempted to get a mignon and some scales for an extra £100 outlay - Ive not used the sage but a lot upgrade the grinder at some point as their next step.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-silver.html


We have just upgraded from a Maggimix expresso machine and never knew have the stuff I did until I researched coffee machines and found this forum. We were using pregound mainly etc, didnt know about weight/extraction times, so the sage pro grinder and our newly found knowledge will be a huge upgrade from where we were to keep us going for plenty of time.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Just got myself one of these secondhand to go with a smart grinder pro I have had for a few months. Just made my first coffee on it and it was nice. I completely cocked up the whole process and it still turned out OK. Used the same grind as i've used on the aeropress by accident, didn't time the shot at all (seemed to come out a little quickly) and the less said about my milk frothing the better. All in all though it was a tasty drink. Looking forward to actually using it properly.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I love my DTP and mignon setup. Paired with Redber winter blend and some practise and I'm loving the results.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

JimBean1 said:


> I love my DTP and mignon setup. Paired with Redber winter blend and some practise and I'm loving the results.
> 
> View attachment 26755


Wow looks great Jim - makes me want to steal a sip! Wish I could learn latte art


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great - coffee, latte art and the cup!


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

JimBean1 said:


> I love my DTP and mignon setup. Paired with Redber winter blend and some practise and I'm loving the results.
> 
> View attachment 26755


Nice!


----------

